# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ  1993  (6 Ιουνίου - Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Να κανουμε μια ιστορικη αναδρομη σε αγωνες που στιγματισαν το Ελληνικο Bbing.
Ενας πολυ σημαντικος αγωνας που διοργανωνεται ακομα και σήμερα είναι το Mr Οδυσσεια.
Προκειται για εναν αγωνα που πρωτοξεκινησε το 1985 με διοργανωτες το περιοδικο Superman και πραγματοποιηθηκε στην Θεσσαλονικη στο ξενοδοχείο Φιλιππειον.
Oλη η αφρόκρεμα του τοτε ελληνικου bbing παρελασε να διαγωνιστει,Μπουρναζος,Μωρος,Σιατραβανης,Γκινης,Βολικος,Παπαδογιωργακης με τελικο νικητη τον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο....
Εκτοτε πολλοι γνωστοι πρωταθλητες στεφθηκαν με αυτον τον τίτλο όπως ο Γιαννης Γκινης (1988,1992,1993,1995),Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης (1987,1990),
Αντωνης Κανταρακης (1989),Παναγιωτης Φραγκουλης (1991).

Στο Μρ Οδυσσεια του 1993 λοιπόν κατεφθασε όλη η αφρόκρεμα του αγωνιστικου bbing, Γκινης,Σιατραβανης,Κοσυφίδης,Κεχαγιας,Κοπαρίδης,Γουλτίδης, Μπουντούλης, Μοκας,Τσουνακης,Κωλέττας κτλ
Στην κατηγορία των πρωταθλητων και Μρ Οδυσσεια για το 1993 αναδείχθηκε ο* Γιαννης Γκινης,*
2ος ο μεγαλος *Αλέκος Σιατραβανης* (εκεινη την χρονια Μρ Ελλας-Γενικο Πεσδ 1993 & Μr Universe 1993),
3os o *Θοδωρης Κοσυφίδης*,4ος ο *Χρηστος Κεχαγιας* (Μρ Μακεδονια 1993) και 5ος ο *Γιαννης Κοπαριδης.*

*Από αριστερα προς τα δεξια όπως κοιταμε:
Κοπαρίδης - Σιατραβανης - Γκίνης - Κοσυφίδης


*

----------


## Ramrod

Polyneike νομίζω ξέχασες και το Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα. Αν δε κάνω λάθος έχει περάσει και εκείνος απο το Οδύσσεια...Δεν είχε πάρει διάκριση?

----------


## Polyneikos

Μιλαω για τους Γενικους Νικητες,όχι νικητες κατηγοριων.Μπορεί να μου διαφευγει και καποιος Γενικος νικητης,εξαλλου η αναδρομη εγινε μεχρι τον αγωνα του 1993,οχι μεχρι το 2010! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Toast: ευχαριστουμε Κωστα, ομορφη αναδρομη που δειχνει το αθλημα μας εχει καποια ιστορια και στη χωρα μας :03. Thumb up: 
Απο τους αγαπημενους μου αθλητες τις εποχης εκεινης ο Βασιλης Μπουζιανας και ο Σιατραβανης.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο κώστα ωραία αναδρομη θυμήθηκα και παλιούς συναθλητές μου , όπως κοπαρίδης , μόκας , κεχαγιάς και πολλοι άλλοι καλοί αθλητές  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες ακομα :

Ο συγχωρεμενος *Βαγγελης Κωλεττας*



Ο φοβερος *Θοδωρης Κοσυφίδης!
*





*Χρηστος Κεχαγιας*







*Δημητρόπουλος - Κοπαρίδης
*




*Κατηγορία Πρωταθλητων*, όλοι ενας και ενας  !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίος αγώνας και πραγματικα πολλοι και καλοι αθλητές , αγώνας που πραγματικα και θέση στην εξάδα είναι επιτυχία 
ο βαγγέλης κωλέτας ενας απο τούς καλύτερους ανθρώπους πάνω απ όλα και παράδειγμα ήθους αθλητή , τον γνώριζα πολύ καλά γιατι παίξαμε και μαζί σε αγώνες και με δικό μου φίλο και αθλητή ηταν ιδια κατηγορία , κρίμα που έφυγε νωρίς

----------


## Muscleboss

Κωστα σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το αφιέρωμα! Σημαντικός αγώνας με κάποιους από τους μεγαλύτερους αθλητές που έχουν περάσει από το ελληνικό BBing!

Περιμένουμε και συνέχεια!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

φοβερο επιπεδο ακομα και για τη σημερινη εποχη. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πολυ ωραιο αφιέρωμα κωστα.    :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κανωντας μια πιο αναλυτικη περιγραφη στον αγωνα ,να  αναφερω υπήρξαν οι εξης κατηγορίες:

1.Juniors,εως 21 ετων
2. -70 κ.
3. -80 κ.
4. - 90 κ.
5. + 90 κ.
6. Κατηγορία Πρωταθλητων,οι νικητες των προηγουμενων κατηγοριων & πρωταθλητες παλαιοτερων αγωνων

*Στην κατηγορία Juniors συμμετειχαν 5 αθλητες.
*
*1.Γουλτιδης Χ.*
2.Τσιτσικας Κ.
3.Γιατρακης Μ.
4.Χατζηπετρακης Κ
5. Ακαματης Β.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία -70 κιλων συμμετείχαν 7 αθλητες.
*
Η πρωτη τριαδα ηταν η εξης:
*1.Δημητρόπουλος Π.*
2.Κολέτας Β.
3.Μπαγιατης Β.

Επίσης συμμετείχαν οι αθλητες Αραθυμος Σ.,Λιντζος Σ.,Παγιδας Λ.,Λιαπακης Π.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία -80 κιλων.
*
Η πρωτη τριαδα απαρτίστηκε από τους
*1.Ντουκας Γ.*
2.Λαγος Σ.
3.Αντρεϊκο Λ.
ΕΠίσης συμμετείχαν οι Σιγαλας Β. ,Συριγος Χ., Κολιατσος Ν., Δημητριαδης Τ.,

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία -90* με την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητων.

Τελικη κατάταξη
*1.Θοδωρης Κοσυφίδης*
2. Στελιος Μπουντουλης
3.Τσουνακης Νικος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία +90* με την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητων.

Τελικη κατάταξη

*1.Γιαννης Κοπαριδης*
2.βαγγελης Μοκας
3.Καρυδας Σπύρος

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες από το Overall

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Ο Θοδωρής Κοσυφίδης,κατατάσσεται στην ελίτ των Ελλήνων αθλητών του ΒΒ,πολύ πλήρες το σώμα του! :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Ο Θοδωρής Κοσυφίδης,κατατάσσεται στην ελίτ των Ελλήνων αθλητών του ΒΒ,πολύ πλήρες το σώμα του!


Συμφωνω απολυτα φοβερος αθλητης :02. Shock:  με καταπληκτικες αναλογιες

----------


## vaggan

> Συμφωνω απολυτα φοβερος αθλητης με καταπληκτικες αναλογιες


ειναι οντως τεζα σκληροπυρινικος.πιστευω οτι και το σωμα του αραθυμου του στελιου που επαιξε στην -70 ο τερμα δεξια αν κρινω απο την ριλαξ που εχει τοσωμα του ηταν για καλυτερη θεση

----------


## πρωην mister

> Ο Θοδωρής Κοσυφίδης,κατατάσσεται στην ελίτ των Ελλήνων αθλητών του ΒΒ,πολύ πλήρες το σώμα του!


περιμεναμε να συνελθη για να του δωσουν την τριτη θεση. ημουν και γω ενασ απο αυτουσ περιμενε.

----------


## vaggan

> περιμεναμε να συνελθη για να του δωσουν την τριτη θεση. ημουν και γω ενασ απο αυτουσ περιμενε.


ποιος αθλητης ειστε αν επιτρεπεται? :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannis64

+ 1  :03. Thumb up:  στον βαγγελη.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνέχεια του αφιερώματος στο MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1993, με τον φοβερό *Άκη Κοσυφίδη* !!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εχω την υποθετικη περιεργεια αν ο Θοδωρης Κοσιφιδης :03. Thumb up:  ειχε ολα τα μεσα κ την αναλογη υποστηριξη μεχρι που θα μπορουσε να φτασει.      Για μενα ισως το μεγαλυτερο ταλεντο που περασε στην Ελλαδα ,δυστυχως ομως με λιγη διαρκεια.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης

*


*


Στέλιος Μπουντούλης


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βαγγέλης Μόκας*






*
Νίκος Τσουνάκης
*




*Χρήστος Γουλτίδης 
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Οδύσσεια 1993 - Αφιέρωμα Μέρος 1ο (Περιοδικο SuperMan)


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Οδύσσεια 1993 - Αφιέρωμα Μέρος 2ο (Περιοδικο SuperMan)



*

----------


## vaggan

εχω την εντυπωση οτι λειπει η αναφορα στον γιωργο ντουκα νικητη της κατηγοριας εως 80 κιλα

----------

